# Spider-Man will swing onto Broadway in 2010



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Spider-Man is making his way to the lights on Broadway.
"Spider-Man,Turn Off The Dark" is currently scheduled to open on Feb. 18,2010.
Previews of the Broadway show are slated to begin on January 16,2010.
The show will be directed by Julie Taymor.
Music and lyrics for the show will come from Bono and The Edge,of the band U2.
No word on any actors/actresses performing in the show yet.
I wonder if Tobey Maguire will suit up for this show... :sure: :grin:
Official website for the show was launched recently,at the following link.

http://spidermanonbroadway.marvel.com/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is another link,for ticket info and currently slated schedule for the show.

http://www.broadway.com/Spider-Man-Turn-Off-the-Dark/group_show/5021941

The show is currently scheduled for performances at the Hilton Theatre,214 West 43rd St. (between 7th & 8th Ave.)


----------

